# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه نویسی برای هواپیمای بدون سرنشین

## follower

با سلام.
یه سوال از کسانی که اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارند می خوام بپرسم. اگر بخواهیم که یک برنامه برای یک هواپیمای بدون سرنشین بنویسیم که در هنگام قطع ارتباط آن با مرکز کنترلش به صورت خودکار مسیر و مختصات طی کرده تا آن لحظه را به صورت معکوس طی کند تا دوباره تحت کنترل در آید. 1) برای نوشتن چنین برنامه ای به چه اطلاعاتی نیاز است؟
2) آیا نوشتن چنین برنامه ای ممکن است؟
3) در صورت امکان انجام آن ، چه زبانی برای این کار مناسب است؟
از کسانی که کمک می کنند ممنونم.

----------


## fjm11100

1- باید با یک میکروی قوی ترجیحا از خانواده ARM و برنامه نویسی آن آشنا باشی. باید با مباحثی مثل سروو موتور و استپ موتور و درایورهای آنها جهت کنترل باله ها آشنا باشی. بحث خود پرواز و مسایل ایرودینامیک و موتور بنزینی اون هم جای خودش را داره.
2- بله ممکنه کافیه مختصات را بطور مرتب از یک ماژول GPS بگیری و ذخیره کنی و موقع برگشت باله ها را جوری کنترل کنی که توی اون مسیر قرار بگیره.
3- میتونی از زبان اسمبلی مخصوص اون میکرو و یا c و برای آرم C++‎ استفاده کنی.

توصیه میکنم از یک هواپیمای مدل بنزینی ریموت دار استفاده کنی تا برای شروع درگیر خیلی از مسایل نشی. بعد یک برد می سازی که موتورهای باله ها را کنترل کنه. کار با ماژول های GPS هم راحته.

----------


## follower

با تشکر از پاسخ خوب شما.
این طور که شما فرمودید برای برنامه نویسی این کار باید با مسایلی غیر از برنامه نویسی هم روبرو شد. (یعنی فقط برنامه نویسی نیست). سوال : نمیشه کارها رو از هم جدا کرد و هر بخش رو متخصص همون کار انجام بده یا این که لزوما برنامه نویس باید با این مباحث آشنا باشه ؟
برای آشنایی با مباحث سروو موتور و استپ موتور و همین طور کار با ماژول های GPS باید از کجا شروع کرد؟ این دوتای اولی رو که اصلا اسمشون رو هم نشنیدم...

----------


## fjm11100

اگر با یک مهندس الکترونیک همکاری کنی خب کارت خیلی راحت میشه. اگر واقعا خودت قصد ساخت هواپیما را داری و نمیخوای از مدلهای آماده استفاده کنی خب کار کمی سخت میشه اما فقط محاله که محاله. توی اینترنت نقشه های هواپیمای مدل هست میتونی بسازی حتی قبلا کیت این هواپیماها هم بود. برای موتورش میتونی از یک موتور بنزینی کوچک مثل همینهایی که توی ماشینهای کنترلی هست استفاده کنی. البته اگر سایز هواپیمات بزرگ باشه میتونی از موتور اره برقی یا سمپاش هم استفاده کرد.
سروو واستپ موتور هم چیزای عجیب غریبی نیستند مثلا استپ موتور یک موتور است که حرکت دورانی اش درجه ای است یعنی بجای اینکه مثل موتورهای معمولی گردش دورانی 360 درجه ای داشته باشه میتونی حتی نیم درجه نیم درجه بچرخه و این کنترل توسط ورودی هاش انجام میشه.

----------


## parsiansoft

چه جالبه ، همین الان که داشتم این مطلب رو میخوندم به این فکر افتادم که چه کارهای زیبایی میشه با این سیستم کرد

----------

